# Golfcart motor on the YamEha?



## lazzer408 (May 18, 2008)

My original thread is on evforum. http://www.evforum.net/forums/showthread.php?t=481

The motor I have is probably overkill for a 120v motorcycle but it's all I have. It's too wide and interferes with the brake pedal. I -could- use the old clutch lever for the rear brake but that's unsafe imo.

Anyone want to trade?

Has anyone ever used a golfcart motor for a motorcycle conversion? Link? I haven't seen it done yet. I know the motor can handle 72v for awhile. I tried in on the golfcart it came from. Ever see a golfcart ride a wheelie? With 5 people on it? At 3am?  Top speed was 30mph. 120v would probably smoke it but if I set the current limit low enough it might hold up.

Here's the motor I have.
























http://i196.photobucket.com/albums/aa247/lazzer408/EV Yamaha/DSCF1391Small.jpg
http://i196.photobucket.com/albums/aa247/lazzer408/EV Yamaha/DSCF1395Small.jpg


----------

